
Hit the High Notes Singing Game - ohjeez
https://vole.wtf/high-notes/
======
tzs
It needs a companion "Hit the Low Notes" game for those of us for whom the
warm up note is at the top of our range. All I could get was the warm up note
and one past that.

------
laurieg
Very fun! I just started taking singing lessons and it's fascinating how deep
the everyday act of making sounds with your mouth goes!

I was gifted with a somewhat deep voice so I could only see a couple of the
singers. I wish there was an "I give up button" so I could see the rest.

~~~
wlkr
If you get stuck you can whistle a little higher! I screeched my way up to C6
before I had to tap-out then whistled my up to C#7. Now to figure out a way of
getting the final notes...

OK I gave up and cheated. The full list is here [0] (warning, spoilers!).

[0]: [https://pastebin.com/cv9KwayL](https://pastebin.com/cv9KwayL)

~~~
CrazyStat
The microphone had trouble determining which octave my voice was in,
interestingly. It would jump up and down an octave while I was holding a
steady pitch.

Whistling it had no trouble and I made it up to a F#7.

~~~
1996
It is because your voice has many frequencies at the same time.

The power spectrum of the harmonics could cause this issue.

------
_def
Unfortunately it didn't really work with my phone, but I like the idea!

------
solveit
Tip: When your voice just won't cut it, whistle.

